# Attaching wood frame to mirror



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

The customer wants to frame out a double vanity mirror. She wants the frame to sit directly on top of the mirror. The left edge of the mirror will be exposed The frame will be 2" wide maple, primed and painted black. It is 70" long x 42" high.
Any suggestions on permanently mounting the frame to the mirror?
Epoxy...silicone? Thanks.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Rob said:


> The customer wants to frame out a double vanity mirror. She wants the frame to sit directly on top of the mirror. The left edge of the mirror will be exposed The frame will be 2" wide maple, primed and painted black. It is 70" long x 42" high.
> Any suggestions on permanently mounting the frame to the mirror?
> Epoxy...silicone? Thanks.


Well, first, 30 lashes for painting Maple. No accounting for taste I guess. Customer may not always be right but they're still the customer. 

Ok, to answer the question I would go with clear adhesive silicone caulk


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you sealed the back of the wood, double sided carpet tape (the thin stuff) would work. In using an adhesive, if the dry time is critical, I would use a two part epoxy. If the mirror can be laid flat, there are a few adhesives that would work...GE silicone II, Liguid Nail, Polyseamseal.












 







.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks guys. 
The mirror it mounts to is glued to the wall. 
I'm thinking a combination of double-sided tape and epoxy. The tape to initially hold it...the epoxy for permanence.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

*i just did this..*

it sounds like you are doing the same thing i just did. i took some casing that matched the existing. cut a rabbet as deep as the mirror is from the wall. just a couple drops here and there of liquid nails applied to the portion that will contact the wall. and a few finish nails to hold it in place till the glues sets.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks good.
My situation is a little different. The mirror sits inside a channel of some sort that sits upon the top of the back splash. I'm cutting a rabbet in the bottom of the frame so it will sit over the channel. The rest of the frame will be flush with and on top of the mirror. No place to nail anything.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

Rob said:


> The left edge of the mirror will be exposed


oops. i guess i should read the post more carefully..


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Just remember,there will be a reflection right at the point where mirror touches frame.........whether its rabbited or not.So make sure you apply finish to that area on backside of frame.BW


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Yup...concerned a little about that. Back of frame will get same treatment as the front. Thanks.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

silicone will work better than epoxy. use the clear 100%., you could make or get a little corner round to cover up expossed mirror.
depending on how thick your mirror is your going to see a bit of the back side of the trim. i would paint both sides of the trim. the silicone will stick better on primed/painted than raw wood.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah, I'm thinking after she sees it she will want that edge covered. What wouldn't bother them when you talked about it may turn into a big issue..
I'm just afraid even a small portion of silicone will let the frame to sit a tad proud of the mirror...more than the epoxy would.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

Rob said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking after she sees it she will want that edge covered. What wouldn't bother them when you talked about it may turn into a big issue..
> I'm just afraid even a small portion of silicone will let the frame to sit a tad proud of the mirror...more than the epoxy would.


if the bath has a shower, i think the constant change in temp/moisture will cause the epoxy to fail. epoxy will yellow in a short amount of time. 
thats why i was thinkin if you paint both front and back, spread a thin layer of clear silicone when it dries, it might mute the black but not enough to catch the eye at a glance.
there is a way to cut out your trim to cover the edge


----------

